# James White cleared and ready for take-off



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Over the next two weeks, Rockets.com will be taking a detailed look at the team’s end of season evaluation process and the plans in place to ensure its players continue to improve over the summer. Our guide along the way will be Rockets’ Director of Player Programs Shawn Respert, a former NBA player himself and someone well-versed in the art of player development and progression.
> 
> Today the spotlight shines on James White, a super-athletic wing whose physical gifts and skill-set have drawn comparisons to those possessed by the Lakers' Trevor Ariza._
> 
> ...


Full Article


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I hope James White will be able to maximize his talent with time.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ready to takeoff? Next stop mediocrity!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

It will be hard for him. At the wing position we already have
TMAC Batman Ron Von & Barry.

Apart from Barry I dont see him getting ahead of the other guys in the pack.
But we are very injury prone so I am looking forward to seeing what he can contribute.
Unfortunately by the start of next season he will be 27. Like Dorsey I just think he is just too old. To be having his first real professional game in the NBA. (PS dont bring up Euro players who came over to the NBA at that age.)


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I would love white to make it in the NBA, and if he plays this up coming season, please NBA put him in the NBA slam dunk competition, he could really bring it back in a big way, ala Vince Carter in 2000.

Also the nick name shaman of slam for White would be perfect. The Ariza comparison is also spot on, it will be interesting to see if White can defend like Ariza, Ariza has great defensive instincts. 

Good article, thanks for posting it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

There is White talk every year. Theres a reason hes been bounced around and never made it. He can dunk the living **** out of the ball, and nothing else. He stinks and will never make it in the league.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

R-Star said:


> There is White talk every year. Theres a reason hes been bounced around and never made it. He can dunk the living **** out of the ball, and nothing else. He stinks and will never make it in the league.


Yeah, I can't really defend White. However I hope like hell he proves everyone wrong, and makes it in the NBA as a contributing member of a team. And of course gets the invitation to the Sprite Slam Dunk contest. The shaman of slam must not be denied.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

James White needs to gain weight and improve his footwork in defensive end,I think he has a higher IQ than Wafer.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

he was supposed to be much more than trevor ariza... but at this point just being a consistent player would be pretty good for him.

i do not think he has a higher iq than von wafer. otherwise he would have found his niche in this league already. i'm surprised not more teams were willing to take a chance on james white and gerald green.. i would say they were going to be as good as jr smith.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

He really needs to get it together. Wasn't he averaging about 28ppg in the D-League. I think he could be better than Ariza easily(esp on the offensive end). 

If he had higher IQ than Wafer he would have been a solid rotation player at least.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Ariza becomes a liability if you take away his three-point shooting.

White needs to develop that.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks like White is working hard right now. 

James White is an extremely lucky guy because of his freakish athleticism, but he relied on this too much, and that's how he basically got pass up until now. I hope he does pack with some finesse moves, so that he can climb over that wall that's be in front of him blocking him becoming a legitimate basketball player. 

I think he also needs to improve his basketball IQ. Stories have it that he doesn't make the best decisions on the court most of the time.

Nevertheless, I hope he comes through.


----------

